# Yarn Organization...



## Scrubbienut (Dec 26, 2011)

Finally, got my yarn out of the totes. Yay! That's one NY resolution fulfilled!
My sis says I have enough yarn, but you don't ever really have enough...


----------



## Sue in Florida (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow what a great accomplishment. It looks so beautiful. I jealous.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Drool....


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey neighbor, your room looks great, but I think it's way too neat. Good job anyway. my address is Auburn, but live about 8 miles out, east.


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

How great to have an organized room for your yarn. I struggle with mine.


----------



## rkr.sts (May 1, 2011)

Oh that looks so good. You are right, never enough!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I just finish putting my yarns on shelves like yours. I like the idea I can see what I have. It also, gives me a good feeling seeing the color. I was wondering about dust do you think the yarn will be OK without putting them in bags. I sure do like the open feeling just like a LYS.

I didn't like the idea in totes because every time I wanted something I dig to find the yarn.


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

Your room is beautiful.. I used to have one that big and then the big front loaders arrived.. ahhh the old days. Enjoy it. I did one thing that really helped a lot, I put velcro on each side and about every 2' along the top of the cubicals. I then made a pretty fabric cover for the yarn. I was noticing dust collecting, but I did have it in the laundry room. I just love your look, like a store. I'm sure many would like to go shopping. LOL.... lovely.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Green with envy!!!
Linda


----------



## prettyladyknits (Jun 24, 2011)

Beautiful - I could go crazy in there


----------



## Scrubbienut (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm hoping I can rotate it quickly so it won't have a chance to get dusty. It could happen


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Scrubbienut said:


> I'm hoping I can rotate it quickly so it won't have a chance to get dusty. It could happen


dusty or faded on the ends. It does look like you don't have a window where sun light can shine on it. I was going to get yarn from a shop in Palmer, AK, until I noticed it was faded on the ends. yarn shop is in an old house, with absolutely tons of yarn. They had shelves across windown, my thought was what a terrible waste.


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

so how much do you charge an hour. i could use your help. lol. you can never, ever, ever, have too much yarn. ;-)


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

All I can say is wow. It looks so neat and easy to see what you have. Much better than to have them in boxes in the closet.


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

WOW ! That looks like my little yarn shop where I buy my yarn. Very nice.


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

WOW ! That looks like my little yarn shop where I buy my yarn. Very nice.


----------



## arealasset (Jul 26, 2011)

I am jealous.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

very nice setup; which I had it.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Love it


----------



## knitnut (Feb 20, 2011)

SHOW OFF!!!! My area will never look so neat and open.


----------



## snowsaint (Aug 3, 2011)

I think I see an empty space or two!! That is beautifully organized. I am envious.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Love it!!.Thankyou for sharing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

:mrgreen: That looks so awesome! I used to have a room just for my crafts and sewing and had it organized so nicely, I had the hanging sweater holders in the closet and put my yarn and fabric in them. I wish I still had my craft room, hubby confiscated it as his game music listening room.  
Awe well, I have every other room in the house. lol...
But you've given me inspiration for when we move later this year, I am getting my craft room back...one way or another. lol


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Awsome! Im jealous. Have mine somewhat in order but never like yous!!! Matter of fact, power of suggestion - u have inspired me to organize. Thank U


----------



## Scrubbienut (Dec 26, 2011)

Lol that was right after I finished the room. Today I've been cutting strips of red nylon netting for heart shaped scrubbies.....not so neat today..


----------



## Scrubbienut (Dec 26, 2011)

We are about that same distance east of Auburn as well. Are you anywhere near Aub/Blk Diamond Rd?


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Gorgeous. I had something like yours in mind but too many glitches popped up their ugly heads and had priority.....new roof....storm doors. 

You will enjoy this forever and it is wonderful. So happy for you.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

LOVE your space! But you could use more yarn. LOL.
We all need our own little 'in home' yarn shop - you've done a great job. I love to see how folks have organized their space. Wish others would show theirs.


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh, I love it! Wish I had that much yarn. I would be in that room 24/7.


----------



## Scrubbienut (Dec 26, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> LOVE your space! But you could use more yarn. LOL.
> We all need our own little 'in home' yarn shop - you've done a great job. I love to see how folks have organized their space. Wish others would show theirs.


Thank you! I really appreciate everyone's responses. Without much space to spare in our little house, I came up with the idea of using closet shoe hangers from Ikea...about $5 ea and a wooden dowel from Home Depot. It turned out just like I had in mind. Although, after hanging the 8 "yarn holders" on the dowel, it bowed from the weight so hubby added a bracket in the middle. Whoda thought yarn was so heavy??


----------



## AnnLove (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow, ok, are these wooden are they the long length totes that are cloth. They are gorgeous and I've been looking at how to do mine. I was wondering where you got yours as yours seem to be the right size too. I'm jealous. I live in NC but going to NJ soon to see my son and may travel to Conneticut


----------



## Scrubbienut (Dec 26, 2011)

deshka said:


> Hey neighbor, your room looks great, but I think it's way too neat. Good job anyway. my address is Auburn, but live about 8 miles out, east.


Hi..We're about the same distance east of Auburn. Are you anywhere near the Aub/Blk Diamond Rd?

The room was pretty neat right after I finished but not today. I've been cutting netting for heart scrubbies.

Looks like I need to learn how to post replies on here....


----------



## Scrubbienut (Dec 26, 2011)

AnnLove said:


> Wow, ok, are these wooden are they the long length totes that are cloth. They are gorgeous and I've been looking at how to do mine. I was wondering where you got yours as yours seem to be the right size too. I'm jealous. I live in NC but going to NJ soon to see my son and may travel to Conneticut


I used 8 hanging holders. They're black nylon fabric..each one is 8" wide x 13" deep x 47.5" high & an 8' wooden dowel. We had to cut off several inches to make it fit the space.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

I absolutely love how you organized everything! You did a great job!


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

What a great idea it is what I would love to do you could put a clear plastic sheet over your yarn to keep the dust out I suppose!


----------



## Lijnet (Oct 7, 2011)

Love the look of your stash collection. I can see I will have to downsize on my book collection and use the bookshelves scattered around our home for my stash! What a great idea.


----------



## Peony21 (Nov 1, 2011)

Scrubbienut said:


> Finally, got my yarn out of the totes. Yay! That's one NY resolution fulfilled!
> My sis says I have enough yarn, but you don't ever really have enough...


Oh my word!!!!!!!! I envy you!


----------



## Looby loo (Jan 5, 2012)

Wow!! I'm impressed how do you keep it so tidy????


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I love it. I would show my DH, but then he would remind me what a mess my sewing room is in. I need some organizational skills. Yours is awesome.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

That is a great setup for your craft room.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

How wonderful. Where's your knitting chair? You are ready to open a yarn shop, now.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Congratulations! your fiber studio is beautiful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Have been thinking about using these shoe hangers, too but wondering about the dust issue. I love seeing the yarn but am thinking these need to be hung in a closet with a door. A clear shower curtain would give protection, but hate using plastic.


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

are you sure you work in here? mine would be a mess!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!it is great


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

I love how you did that. I was at a spinning session yesterday, and my friend, who has a sheep farm and processes her own fiber/spins/felts/ etc., has her fiber room organized as well. Using clear plastic boxes is the way I would avoid the "dust" thing, and I have gotten a small start that way. I will get more of those plastic shoe boxes when they are on sale, to hold my smaller staches of yarn. I don't let my dogs or cats into my fiber room. The kitties just love that yarn too much, and the dogs, let fur fly all over the place. Love my cats and dogs too, just not in the fiber room.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow! What a feat!


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

You have inspired me as well. I thought I had mine organized until I saw this. Have to finish painting my room first though.


----------



## kniton (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow! How great to be organized and even better to be able to look at all that color -- a feast for the eyes! I have my stash in a bureau and sometimes I open the drawers just to look at the color! It feeds the soul. But I love your setup -- you can see your yarn without effort anytime you walk in the room. So impressed that you've accomplished a NY resolution so early in the NY!


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Now, if only you'd do the same for my stash! I don't have my knitting and sewing in the same area. I could give up my downstairs bedroom and make it into a craft room again. Something for me to consider.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow - does being in your room eliminate the desire to go to a yarn shop because you feel like you are already in one? I'd like to know where you got your shelving system. I just started working on my craft room (aka landfill) yesterday and need more ideas. Thanks for posting!


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Oops - I just saw that there were 4 pages of responses and you already answered my question. Good job!


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

I am using my former bedroom to turn into my fiber room. As I can, I am adding more and more of the 18 gallon clear boxes to hold my fiber. Right now there are the clear plastic bags piled in one corner. At least I can now navigate through one side of the room. This is a good rainy day project along with my spinning and knitting projects. As I type this, one of my 4 week old GSD puppies is trying to help type with his nose on the keyboard. 

BTW, I need a name for this little guy. He will, most likely, be a "keeper" and his name has to be a golf course name because that is how we name all of our dogs. My partner is a golfer, so that is how they all have to be named. We both have to approve the name. Any help in this direction, will be appreciated. We have his grandfather, on both sides, and this will be a special one.


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

can i come stay at your house? ha! ha!


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

Oh, well, what do sisters know about yarn? I think your room is beautiful and inspiring. When I had my spooled serger thread hanging on a pegboard I hung a sheet of heavy clear plastic above to protect from dust. I just clipped it to the top row of pegs with clothespins. Now, I robbed that pegboard to use the pegs for my cone yarn. I, too, hope to use it up so fast it won't get dusty!


----------



## Pantrypam (Nov 24, 2011)

realsilvergirl said:


> Drool....


Double drool!


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

And ANOTHER WOW!!! I have totes I can see through...ummmmm....!!! GG


----------



## jelver (Dec 4, 2011)

Time was when I had a room dedicated strictly to sewing (I was not yet into my "knitting period). I, too have a plethora of yarn but not nearly as much as you--nor the place to put it. I purchased a hanging, collapsible, plastic "shelf" unit with about five or six shelves sold at WalMart for college students last fall and it is great not having to dig for stuff and doesn't take up all that much room in the closet. Being windowless, I don't have to worry about sun or light-fading the ends of the yarn.


----------



## hobbydiva (Jan 31, 2011)

Sweet!! We are finishing our basement and I finally get a hobby room to myself so I showed your picture to my husband. He said he could do it like that. Thanks for the photo!!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Holy Cow Batman! What a super job! Now If I can only do this for my sewing, my beads, my calligraphy... and.... how many more rooms do I need?


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

love your room. I have one just like it but mine needs a little cleaning. LOL Great job!


----------



## MooseTracks (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks awesome. Can you come do mine now???


----------



## Niki-knitter (Jan 28, 2011)

My husband asked " does she knit or just collect"
You sure have a great room for your hobby!
I also love yarns & love the natural fibers.
Seems we all are addicted to the look & feel of the yarns!
Happy knitting!
Possibly you could use thick plastic sheets to keep out dust. I also might mention to add a small lavender soap to each cubbyhole hole to keep out moths. Makes the yarn smell good too!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow, that looks fantastic! I've still got mine in tubs!


----------



## Scrubbienut (Dec 26, 2011)

Tanglewoodfarm said:


> I am using my former bedroom to turn into my fiber room. As I can, I am adding more and more of the 18 gallon clear boxes to hold my fiber. Right now there are the clear plastic bags piled in one corner. At least I can now navigate through one side of the room. This is a good rainy day project along with my spinning and knitting projects. As I type this, one of my 4 week old GSD puppies is trying to help type with his nose on the keyboard.
> 
> BTW, I need a name for this little guy. He will, most likely, be a "keeper" and his name has to be a golf course name because that is how we name all of our dogs. My partner is a golfer, so that is how they all have to be named.
> 
> We both have to approve the name. Any help in this direction, will be appreciated. We have his grandfather, on both sides, and this will be a special one.


There's a golf course in Renton, WA....Foster Golf Course.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Love that room. I'd never be able to keep it looking like that though.


----------



## Niki-knitter (Jan 28, 2011)

My stash is stArting to pile up in my basement. Plastic bins starting to stack up!


----------



## Scrubbienut (Dec 26, 2011)

joanaikens said:


> My husband asked " does she knit or just collect"
> You sure have a great room for your hobby!
> I also love yarns & love the natural fibers.
> Seems we all are addicted to the look & feel of the yarns!
> ...


Actually, I mostly crochet and loom knit, but regular knitting is on my list to learn. I do like to collect as well...it's killing me I have empty spaces. Lol. I collect books as well...over 300 in my to be read pile. There's got to be a way to read and crochet at the same time


----------



## homemaker1 (Jan 7, 2012)

That is a craft room dream, i would like to have. Very nice.


----------



## homemaker1 (Jan 7, 2012)

That is a craft room dream, i would like to have. Very nice.


----------



## bae (May 24, 2011)

Looks great...want to come over...ha, ha...


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

the storage on the wall is this wood or plastic ?


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

WOW! That is very impressive.


----------



## Scrubbienut (Dec 26, 2011)

czechmate said:


> the storage on the wall is this wood or plastic ?


It's 8 nylon Skubb closet organizers from Ikea..


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks GREAT! very good job


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Scrubbienut said:


> Finally, got my yarn out of the totes. Yay! That's one NY resolution fulfilled!
> My sis says I have enough yarn, but you don't ever really have enough...


What is the thing you organized into and did you organize by weight of yarn, or fiber, that's my problem. I reorganized, now I can't find what I was looking for.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Scrubbienut said:


> Finally, got my yarn out of the totes. Yay! That's one NY resolution fulfilled!
> My sis says I have enough yarn, but you don't ever really have enough...


Ahh, didn't read long enough. Great idea and light weight on the wall.


----------



## Annette1166 (May 17, 2011)

I agree with realsilvergirl, DROOL!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

What a great little yarn shop, LOL


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

This is spectacular!! I did something on a much smaller scale tucked in the corner of spare bedroom. Since I never use the room as a bedroom, I just may remove the furniture and change it into a craft room stealing your picture as a guide to setting it up!!


----------



## kgiles326 (Jul 31, 2011)

What a fabulous craft room you have! I'd LOVE to have shelving like that. Congratulations!


----------



## adl (May 25, 2011)

Wow, This is great. Lucky you.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

this is wonderful what a great set up you have...your right about never enough yarn if i go a week or two without buying any its withdrawl big time!


----------



## june ann (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow, really neat! I just want to know is where and how do you organize your knitting needles? lol


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

Scrubbienut said:


> Finally, got my yarn out of the totes. Yay! That's one NY resolution fulfilled!
> My sis says I have enough yarn, but you don't ever really have enough...


Lovely!
ICE in NJ


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh Wonderful. I am drooling but there seems to be lots of space left over in there so there is plenty of room for more yarn so not enough yet!


----------



## Sunshine Knitter (Oct 30, 2011)

What a nice work area you have and the yarn looks great!! Glad to see that I am not the only one who likes to buy yarn even when I'm not sure what I will make with it! :thumbup:


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

That is wonderful, great idea when I finish my front bedroom, and no, I agree you never have enough yarn.


----------



## katrinka (Sep 27, 2011)

So very nice! 
We live in an old apartment -don't feel bad, it's one of only two 2bed/2baths on top floor- w/a lot of closet/storage space, so I stuffed *one skein/ball* of each type into a cubby in my dressing room so I can see what I have. Not anything like your 'store'.
Have a blast in your great room!
kat


----------



## geewhiz (Jun 20, 2011)

That is amazing. I have never seen a room so full of stuff and yet so tidy and organised. You have inspired me to do better with my stash. Gee


----------



## kniton (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow, SharonM, yours looks great too. What a great use for milk crates. I know everyone worries about dust and rightfully so but I just love the way the yarn looks on display. It is so inspiring to look at the yarn and think about what you'll do with it! I sometimes see china cabinets going cheap on Craigslist -- maybe I should keep my eye out for one since I could both see the yarn and protect it from the dust at the same time. Just need to put it somewhere out of direct light. Also Ikea sells those Billy bookcases and some have glass doors and I've seen them on CL. Hmm......


----------



## marthasue (Sep 6, 2011)

Great Job--I need to get busy, I don't think I have as much inventory as you have in that great room. But if I put it all together I might. My yarn is spread out in two rooms and closets. I'm afraid now to put it all together.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Jealous!


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Too bad I just finished my DH's man cave. I could have made a mom cave instead!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, very nice room! with those bins, it almost looks like a yarn shop.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi momanna, that is also a nice room.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

A knitter's dream!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautifully done, love it.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

My Hubby talks to me like he does to the grandchildren. Now Grandma Ann its time for you to pick up your toys.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

I store my yarns in a antique drawer chest. Lined w/acid free tissue paper. See my labels for Wool and Cotton yarns.

The door to the right has sticky notes of all the WIP 

WIP projects yarms and patters are stored in shoe plastic rack in the walk in closet. Visible for reality check... cause I'm the type of person if it's out of sight, it's out of mind...LOL


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

duplicate entry in error


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

OOoops! I need some coffee - don't know how I managed to do a "triplicate"entry. Sorry


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh my goodness! That's a lot of yarn. I would love to organize mine that way. Very nice.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

momanna said:


> Too bad I just finished my DH's man cave. I could have made a mom cave instead!


I could see a yarn rack behind those two chairs. That one chair sure looks like it would be comfortable for knitting. :lol:


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow!! What a lovely room!!! I am sooo jealous!!!


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

You did a great job at organizing your little crafts corner. I love it.

Ramona


----------



## julielovespurple (Dec 21, 2011)

Wait... is that your house, or a yarn store? Wow. I feel very inadequate myself and my non-knitting family is already saying i have too much yarn.


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm impressed! How neat.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

What a great craft room! Now if I could just get that organized.


----------



## 7953Princess (Sep 20, 2011)

Beautiful - so neat and organized! I am jealous too. Where did you get the storage boxes/unit for your yarn?


----------



## Margaritaz (Feb 4, 2011)

Just luving ur wall. I would luv to do the same but my cat luvs playing with the yarn so I have to keep it in plastic bins, usually clear.

Great organizing.


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

Inspiring!


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

wow! beautiful room! what did u use for the storage system (black) shelves


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

Scrubbienut said:


> Finally, got my yarn out of the totes. Yay! That's one NY resolution fulfilled!
> My sis says I have enough yarn, but you don't ever really have enough...


Oh my, I am so jealous! What a wonderful way to organize your yarn! It has given me some ideas


----------



## Dixiel (Jul 29, 2011)

Want to come to my house and help me get my yarn out of the totes??? Lol
I need to do that so I know what I have. If I need yarn I just go and buy more. And then find out later I have the color that I just bought. LOL


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

Scrubbienut said:


> Tanglewoodfarm said:
> 
> 
> > I am using my former bedroom to turn into my fiber room. As I can, I am adding more and more of the 18 gallon clear boxes to hold my fiber. Right now there are the clear plastic bags piled in one corner. At least I can now navigate through one side of the room. This is a good rainy day project along with my spinning and knitting projects. As I type this, one of my 4 week old GSD puppies is trying to help type with his nose on the keyboard.
> ...


We have two golf course nearby... Preston and MacGregor


----------



## Jen (Jan 17, 2011)

Great solution but then my hubby would know exactly what my stash consists of and that could be a problem lol....most of my stash is hidden from him haha


----------



## pattisark (Feb 4, 2011)

I love it! what are the cubies made of? I'm thinking it is the cloth shoe storage?? it would be lighter then wood.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Tanglewoodfarm said:


> I am using my former bedroom to turn into my fiber room. As I can, I am adding more and more of the 18 gallon clear boxes to hold my fiber. Right now there are the clear plastic bags piled in one corner. At least I can now navigate through one side of the room. This is a good rainy day project along with my spinning and knitting projects. As I type this, one of my 4 week old GSD puppies is trying to help type with his nose on the keyboard.
> 
> BTW, I need a name for this little guy. He will, most likely, be a "keeper" and his name has to be a golf course name because that is how we name all of our dogs. My partner is a golfer, so that is how they all have to be named. We both have to approve the name. Any help in this direction, will be appreciated. We have his grandfather, on both sides, and this will be a special one.


If he's little, how about Pebbles for Pebble Beach? My DH is an avid golfer and uses Callaway clubs etc, thus, the name of our big yellow Lab is Callaway.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I love the easy-to-see feature of storage cubbies!! Your idea makes for great use of vertical wall space, too. How creative you are :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

What a wonderful craft room you have set up!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

How great it is to be organized...Job well done. 

I too would worry about dust and fading..would be a shame but it does happen
. 
Feels good to set a goal and reach it.

I no longer make New Years resolutions...unless I resolve to NOT make them lol.


----------



## karenrguenther (Jun 3, 2011)

how do you spell envious? G-R-E-E-N!!!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Great organization.


----------



## berryshake (Mar 16, 2011)

Could almost be a yarn store. :thumbup:


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

wish I had a room I could do that in, my stash is all in plastic containers, under beds and filling half a large closet from floor to ceiling, hard to get to any one box, have to unload all to get to bottom, oh well someday.


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow thats a lot of yarn. Almost looks like a store.


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

What did you use for shelving? I had plastic milk crates stacked, and ended up strapping them together to keep them from falling over when pulling out skeins. Couldn't attach to walls as I was in an apt. Bought some inexpensive book shelves and used those with fabric covering the shelves. Too difficult to get on the floor to get to the bottom shelves. Yours look like the perfect solution. Good Job, will be the envy of most of the knitters here.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh..............I envy you. What a gorgeous set-up.


Scrubbienut said:


> Finally, got my yarn out of the totes. Yay! That's one NY resolution fulfilled!
> My sis says I have enough yarn, but you don't ever really have enough...


----------



## ceala (Nov 19, 2011)

Now that's what I call a magnificent work of art!!!!!


----------



## mother (Mar 27, 2011)

This is great, wish I had a space to do this :thumbup:


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow - great room! Seeing all that yarn displayed would be very motivational for me.


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow, love that room, great job.


----------



## heredoggie (Jun 22, 2011)

double drool ...looks awesome


----------



## Irsette (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm so jealous, and I thought I had a lot of yarn. Looks great!!


----------



## clgray (Nov 22, 2011)

I am so jealous your room is great ...and no you never can have to much yarn


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

wow! I LOVE your room!


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow, I am so jealous........... well done. Just so envious........


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

What a fabulous room! I'm so jealous!


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Room looks great. Looks as if you have enough stash to keep
you busy for sometime.


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

You are living my dream...I can only dream of a room like this.


----------



## ceala (Nov 19, 2011)

I take it that Sugar and Spice are the two little angels in your avatar?


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Scrubbienut said:


> Finally, got my yarn out of the totes. Yay! That's one NY resolution fulfilled!
> My sis says I have enough yarn, but you don't ever really have enough...


Your sister isn't a knitter, is she? See? I knew she wasn't. A knitter would NEVER say that!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Yep, they sure are. I purchased them from the Humane Society 10 years ago. Sugar (the brown/gray tabby) was 6 mos. old) and Spice (the tortoise) was one year. They're my first indoor cats ever. i wish I had raised all my other cats indoors. My husband and I enjoy them immensely.


ceala said:


> I take it that Sugar and Spice are the two little angels in your avatar?


----------



## wooldeb (Mar 29, 2011)

Mmmmmm I have a similar sewing /yarn room with cubes etc but yours looks sooooooo tidy. Not taking any pictures of mine at the moment. Perhaps instead of knitting sometimes I could tidy it up. Please post pics after a few months....LOL


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

what I wouldnt give for a room like that !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh my how gorgeous, I too am very envious!


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh, for a room with shelves. This is beautiful. I'd love to be able to see the colors when I went into the room. How do you handle dust? Is the yarn in plastic bags?


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

I covet your yarn and craft room!


----------



## Niki-knitter (Jan 28, 2011)

I have knitting magazines from the 70's
Mon tricot ... The patterns in these magazines are still great!
Ladies home journal Needle Craft.... These are still great!


----------



## meann (Jan 2, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!


----------



## andreality (Mar 28, 2011)

That is a dream room for sewing, knitting, creating!! I jealous too--GREEN with envy!!


----------



## sunansand101 (Mar 6, 2011)

I love your idea of putting cubbyhole shelves on the wall, Scrubbie! My MK is in my bedroom tho, and the only wall to put it on is above my bed. And, living in 'shake n bake' country, I don't think I'll do that. But love your spacious workroom!!!


----------



## LOUISEBNG (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow what a pretty room. I love how you did the organization


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

Scrubbienut said:


> joanaikens said:
> 
> 
> > My husband asked " does she knit or just collect"
> ...


It was suggested to me to do the books on cd and listen...maybe a choice fo ryou?


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I just finish putting my yarns on shelves like yours. I like the idea I can see what I have. It also, gives me a good feeling seeing the color. I was wondering about dust do you think the yarn will be OK without putting them in bags. I sure do like the open feeling just like a LYS.
> 
> I didn't like the idea in totes because every time I wanted something I dig to find the yarn.


You could use a clear plastic shower curtain to hang over it, using velcro to secure it tightly to the shelve edges and ribbons to roll it up and tie it when you wanted easy access. That way you'd at least be able to see the colors.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

What a brilliant idea for storing your yarn. The system is lightweight and easily portable. I can see hanging them in a closet, or if your walls are situated like yours, putting up a closet pole in the space and hanging the bags. I'm saving your post and if I ever get a room/location where this would work I plan to copy at least that part of your idea.


----------



## Bernice J. Reed (Nov 18, 2011)

What a fabulous sanctuary! Continue to love your sister in spite of what she said :lol: It does look like a store, though. You must have had the shelves built for that purpose. I see you are like me with a sewing machine also. What a life! Glad Jesus loves us no matter what! :thumbup:


----------



## Bernice J. Reed (Nov 18, 2011)

This is not about knitting, although I do that. But whenever I see something from the Buckeye State I have to say "Hello." I am from Springfield. Used to spend a lot of time at a wonderful church in Worthington.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

So neat & very well organized, good job !


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Adding lavender soap... great idea! I need to put some of that in my clothes closet.


----------



## debg (Apr 22, 2011)

You did it! I am so jealous. You have the most wonderful area. You can sit there and disconnect from the rest of the house. Enjoy!


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Does anyone worry about moths if the yarn is left out in the open like this. It's looks beautiful. I have been forgoing beauty and keeping my yarn in large ziplocs which are then put in large underbed storage containers. Granted, I don't have as much yarn as you have.


----------



## kaytgirl (Nov 16, 2011)

I am so jealous..............the storage and room It is lovely


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Moths? Aren't they extinct?


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

I wish. Not in Maryland.


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

beadness said:


> Does anyone worry about moths if the yarn is left out in the open like this. It's looks beautiful. I have been forgoing beauty and keeping my yarn in large ziplocs which are then put in large underbed storage containers. Granted, I don't have as much yarn as you have.


Someone suggested in an earlier post to put bars of lavender soap on each shelf and it would keep the moths away. I don't buy wool yarn (allergic to it), so I wouldn't have that problem. All of my yarn is cotton or acrylic.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Kelly2011 said:


> beadness said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone worry about moths if the yarn is left out in the open like this. It's looks beautiful. I have been forgoing beauty and keeping my yarn in large ziplocs which are then put in large underbed storage containers. Granted, I don't have as much yarn as you have.
> ...


Oops, sorry, I thought I read every page of the thread and must have missed that.


----------



## Gail9 (Mar 4, 2011)

oh I wish I had a room for all my yarn,material and sewing machine. This is truly beautiful to see. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## oliviatb (Nov 11, 2011)

what a beautiful setup i love it. and the yarn too.


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

Your room is a dream room! What about using some velcro dots and a clear vinyl and create a car wash type screen over the openings. Will keep out the dust, and won't interfere with seeing your stash.


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

beadness said:


> Kelly2011 said:
> 
> 
> > beadness said:
> ...


It's easy to do on a 12-page thread! :wink:


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow, Your room looks great.I'm jealous..


----------



## Pepperlin (Mar 1, 2011)

I love this. You did an amazing job. Usually don't say anything but had to this time. I really think you organized a wonderful room.


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

Scrubbienut said:


> Finally, got my yarn out of the totes. Yay! That's one NY resolution fulfilled!
> My sis says I have enough yarn, but you don't ever really have enough...


I love your wall unit...beautiful room and work space


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

I keep going back to the first page and looking at that room and the wonderful way it is organized. I think I have it memorized and now to put it into action! Thanks so much for sharing. I MUST do this.


----------



## Carolyn Rose (May 20, 2011)

WOW what a cool room to put all you craft bits


----------



## kaytgirl (Nov 16, 2011)

I have a hanging sweater storage thingee. It will be ideal for wool storage......thanks for the idea


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

momanna said:


> Moths? Aren't they extinct?


I could only wish. We burn wood and they are in the moss and liken on it. they come in without me seeing them and as soon as they see the bright light towards it they go. I have a lot of wool, I have kept it closed up in bins and those huge ziplock bags, it would make me sick if they got into things, since some of the wool I use is Dale of Norway baby ull at $8.00 a 50 gm skein, it takes two or three to make a baby sweater, so it's not cheap. I do check my wool often to make sure it's ok, so far so good. I also use the thing that used to be called a 'No pest strip', lasts for about 3 months and I think those work pretty good. Anyone else have any ideas, thoughts, advice, other than the lavander soap that I just read about?


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

If you do notice a problem with dust, instead of fabric, purchase clear plastic, found in fabric stores for your 'curtains'. That way, you could still enjoy the colors.
Your knitting nook is beautiful!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

deshka said:


> momanna said:
> 
> 
> > Moths? Aren't they extinct?
> ...


What do they do in yarn stores to keep them away? I have a feeling I must take the wool out of the open and store them ziplock bags along with some dryer sheets or lavendar soap.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow looks great.


----------



## MaryFlute (Dec 2, 2011)

Wowwwwwwwwww! That is SO nice! And a place to put your sewing machine! Sweet.


----------



## poulie (May 26, 2011)

Amen to gagesmom! Way to go Scrubbienut!  Enjoy!  Looks peaceful!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

deshka said:


> momanna said:
> 
> 
> > Moths? Aren't they extinct?
> ...


Besides my Mother In Laws cedar chest(when that is full), I buy cedar blocks and sachets. I put them in plastic under the bed tubs with the wool yarn. I also put them in my knitting bag with my wool WIP's. My parents used to have a cedar closet that we hung all our wool coats, skirts, dresses and shelves for the sweaters and other things. It was large, but then we were a family of 8. I would like one but my DH says to quit dreaming, no room.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow!! What a dream come true!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

really nice. You could open a shop


----------



## grammajen (Mar 22, 2011)

FABULOUS!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## nanapwc (Apr 20, 2011)

Love your organization. That is what I need to do also. Just can't decide what I want to do.


----------



## kniton (Feb 23, 2011)

Well there's the most famous golf course of all, St. Andrews in Scotland....


----------



## Bulkarn (Dec 9, 2011)

Scrubbienut said:


> Finally, got my yarn out of the totes. Yay! That's one NY resolution fulfilled!
> My sis says I have enough yarn, but you don't ever really have enough...


In my next life I'm having that room


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

This room looks SO pretty!


----------



## ggskatemom (Mar 15, 2011)

awesome, what did you use?


----------



## Niki-knitter (Jan 28, 2011)

In reference to the lavender soaps.... I shop at TJMaxx & look in the soap dept for the small boxes of soaps in one box. Then I went to Michael's crafts for those small net bags that have pull tie ribbons. Makes all your yarn smell so good, too. You can also wrap the soaps in parchment paper & tie up w yarn scraps.


----------



## cromero55 (Jul 3, 2011)

I love your set up very nice


----------



## ydixon (Apr 22, 2011)

I am really impressed with your craft room, designed well and beautiful


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

This is absolutely beautiful. I would almost kill for something like this. I have to really think because something has to give with my stash and there is absolutely no way I'm posting a picture of it. Eeeek


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Love your craft room. Everything is so neat and well organized. You are to be commended.

I love the way all the colors look on your wall. Even the thread display looks very pretty and cheery.


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

OH! It looks so neat! Don't you just love the way it looks? Take a picture next month, we'll see if it stays this way. My problem is I can make them neat and then wreck the room looking for a specific item!
Johnna


----------



## Bulkarn (Dec 9, 2011)

Johnna said:


> OH! It looks so neat! Don't you just love the way it looks? Take a picture next month, we'll see if it stays this way. My problem is I can make them neat and then wreck the room looking for a specific item!
> Johnna


Sisters under the skin, Johnna


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

grandmann said:


> ... I was wondering about dust do you think the yarn will be OK without putting them in bags. I sure do like the open feeling just like a LYS....quote]
> 
> What if you put a clear transparent shower curtain in front to keep dust off but still see all the beautiful colors?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Karoy said:


> grandmann said:
> 
> 
> > ... I was wondering about dust do you think the yarn will be OK without putting them in bags. I sure do like the open feeling just like a LYS....quote]
> ...


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Oh so nice... everything in place, I like that very very much.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Tanglewoodfarm said:


> I am using my former bedroom to turn into my fiber room. As I can, I am adding more and more of the 18 gallon clear boxes to hold my fiber. Right now there are the clear plastic bags piled in one corner. At least I can now navigate through one side of the room. This is a good rainy day project along with my spinning and knitting projects. As I type this, one of my 4 week old GSD puppies is trying to help type with his nose on the keyboard.
> 
> BTW, I need a name for this little guy. He will, most likely, be a "keeper" and his name has to be a golf course name because that is how we name all of our dogs. My partner is a golfer, so that is how they all have to be named. We both have to approve the name. Any help in this direction, will be appreciated. We have his grandfather, on both sides, and this will be a special one.


How about Royal Melbourne, just joking.


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Wonderful! A tiny bit jealous-my future goal!!


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

me either - got to get real busy working it down but it is so hard not to buy more!!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

What a tidy room. You are so organised. It looks great!! xx


----------



## Grandma Peach (Nov 14, 2011)

I too am green with envy. All of my yarn is in totes and like mentioned I have to dig to find what I want. I think I will request my own room when we move to our retirement home.


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

Alaska, Peru and Australia are on my list of musts to visit before I leave this earth.


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

Alaska, Peru and Australia are on my list of musts to visit before I leave this earth.


----------



## grandma26 (Feb 20, 2011)

I am so jealous!!!! Beautiful work space! Do you have a comfy chair in there too??


----------



## emotiveyarns (Nov 22, 2011)

Its so lovely! Hmmm i'm embarrassed about my 'yarn cave' now ha ha


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

I bought some small cedar blocks at the $store. I put one or two on a shelf in any area that contains fabric that I think larvae of any type {moths} might like to nibble on. Haven't had any problems yet. I understand that lavender can also have the same effect. I use the cedar as nothing falls off of it and you can sand the blocks to refresh the scent. Also, it is a smell that is non gender. Store your yarn any way you find pleasing and solve a problem if and when it occurs, if ever. Good Luck!


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

I dream of this... My husband got me a sweing machine for my birthday last march. Then he complaioned I never use it. So I pulled it out this weekend to break it in and maks some PJs for myself. (Not that the shirt is done save for the buttons and button holes its jamming. Wonderful.) We havent all been able to eat at the table all weekend. Now he knows why I hadn't yet used it (I was going to set up in our old attice but I got it the end of march and we moved in May, no space where I can put it and have it at the ready now) Yesterday he told me "NOW I understand what people mean by a craft room, and why they have said dedicated room". LOL Your pace looks great! Good job!


----------



## TracyMar (Apr 10, 2011)

So organized! What a beautiful and relaxing workroom. I love that you can see all the yearn, and not have it hidden away in totes.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

What a fabuluous sewing, knitting and crafts room. Certainly one of the best organized and nicest to look at. Congratulations. Now what will you do with all those empty plastic bins? Patricia


----------



## Jay50 (Mar 22, 2011)

OOOOOOhhhhhhh that looks soooooooo good That room would be total Utopia for me (and so tidy).


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

MsMallo said:


> I dream of this... My husband got me a sweing machine for my birthday last march. Then he complaioned I never use it. So I pulled it out this weekend to break it in and maks some PJs for myself. (Not that the shirt is done save for the buttons and button holes its jamming. Wonderful.) We havent all been able to eat at the table all weekend. Now he knows why I hadn't yet used it (I was going to set up in our old attice but I got it the end of march and we moved in May, no space where I can put it and have it at the ready now) Yesterday he told me "NOW I understand what people mean by a craft room, and why they have said dedicated room". LOL Your pace looks great! Good job!


Emily, I'm so glad to know about your sewing machine. My husband bought me one before I retired a little over 2 years ago and I haven't used it yet (and I asked for it because I thought it was something I would love to do when I retired). I have used my old one for a few repairs. I'm embarassed because he knows I haven't used it. But I got into knitting and I can't get out. I have a great craft area I made for myself in my basement.


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Ladies don't feel guilty about not using all the equipment you have. The men usually have more toys, tools, tech and stereo components. They are not expected to use these things on a regular basis. Just use and enjoy what you want to do that day. You no longer have to schedule employment, housework, child care, meal prep, and bedtime. Enjoy the freedom!!! I saw a T shirt that said "I'm retired and I'll be tired again tomorrow" It brought a smile to my face and the thought that I should relax and not be uptight about deadlines or even have them. It is liberating to not have set times and sometimes have popcorn for dinner.


----------



## karla knoll (Aug 5, 2011)

Are those shoe/purse closet organizers that hand on closet rod? It is a good feeling to be picked up and organized, a felling I have had little experience with....


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

jealous Jealous JEALOUS!

Sigh.... just about every day I wish I could move to a new house with a room just for my projects! Maybe someday!


----------



## Sandi Lee (Mar 14, 2011)

I am SOOOOOOOOOO jealous that you have a special room just for your hobbies! My yarn is waiting for me to clean out the closet in the second bedroom, so right now it's in space bags under the bed. (PS: I have that same print of the calla lillies! Still love it after all these years.)


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

I love your room!!


----------



## knitsiptink (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow what a stash!! Can I come shop at ur house?


----------



## Firefightersmom (Apr 25, 2011)

Very nice....can you come and do mine now? Oh did I mention I have lots of fabric also


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Firefightersmom said:


> Very nice....can you come and do mine now? Oh did I mention I have lots of fabric also


I'm next. Organization needed for yarn and knitting supplies, fabric and sewing supplies, lots of beads and supplies, garden "stuff," paints and supplies, books, and cooking, baking recipes and pans. Think we definitely need a room to ourselves instead of stashing our goodies on a spare shelf here and there. Can't bear to part with anything because as soon as I toss it...I'll definitely need it. Anyone else with this dilema? Patricia


----------



## karla knoll (Aug 5, 2011)

It's reassuring to know, I could have written your response. It drove my ex-crazy. My stuff was junk his stuff wasn't. He drug in screws, etc and dump on table leaving me to deal with it.


----------



## love2crochet (Jul 20, 2011)

that looks really great


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

That room is to die for. I am turning greener and greener as I ype. Did you have that wall of shelves built? What are they made of? It must be such fun to "get organized"


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

Knitwitch51 said:


> Your room is a dream room! What about using some velcro dots and a clear vinyl and create a car wash type screen over the openings. Will keep out the dust, and won't interfere with seeing your stash.


What about putting another pole in front of yarn using brackets to hold it. Then put 2 shower curtains up on regular shower curtain hocks. Have curtains that the sun can't go through. When you come in just pull the curtains to each side, you can enjoy your yarn, when you leave pull the curtains closed. That way you can enjoy your yarn and still keep it safe.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

OMG!! You guys keep making me look at this room. I'm going to rip out the closet and put some of them shelf's in. I swear. DH isn't going to have any wood left when I get done.


----------



## knitsiptink (Dec 14, 2011)

Sandi Lee ur cat is awesome


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Sandi Lee, your kitty looks just like my Sugar.


Sandi Lee said:


> I am SOOOOOOOOOO jealous that you have a special room just for your hobbies! My yarn is waiting for me to clean out the closet in the second bedroom, so right now it's in space bags under the bed. (PS: I have that same print of the calla lillies! Still love it after all these years.)


----------



## goldiebaco (Aug 9, 2011)

What do you think the best system would be?
sort by color, weight, or fabric content?

I need to do something with the stash I also have accumulated.

thanks


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

goldiebaco said:


> What do you think the best system would be?
> sort by color, weight, or fabric content?
> 
> I need to do something with the stash I also have accumulated.
> ...


I think that would be a good question to start a new posting. I would be interest in knowing myself and why. At this time I have my yarns sorted by fiber.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

What a heavenly space, and you have room for your sewing machine too. I am envious. I agree with you that I like to see my yarn and therefore I don't keep it in boxes. I don't worry too much about dust. Often, when I give a baby gift, I will wash it first.


----------

